# Best ISP for gaming in Navi Mumbai



## LiquidDaze (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm looking for a good gaming centered ISP with low pings, I currently own reliance 4mbps. Budget would be 1400.


----------



## dreamer1111 (Aug 14, 2016)

for gaming even bsnl can do the job done,not for downloading


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 15, 2016)

LiquidDaze said:


> I'm looking for a good gaming centered ISP with low pings, I currently own reliance 4mbps. Budget would be 1400.



Mostly depends which games. CSGO and Dota have servers in Mumbai itself. Heard MTNL is quite decent there so you should give it a go.


----------

